# husqvarna 445 bar oil question.....



## panic101 (Jul 15, 2009)

hey all...
heres my problem,
my 345 is full of bar oil and ripps for a lil bit but then the oil flow cuts out.
ive been looking through the manual for a oil flow adjustment screw or something of that nature. is there anyway to adjust the flow of bar on the 345?
any help would be great
thanks....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Jul 15, 2009)

There is a three-position screw on the underside of the motor head, right next to the clutch. Mine has a + and a - direction.

How are you proving that the oiler isn't working? I was always told to run the saw at WOT and hold the tip close to some light-colored wood to see a small spray. 

Have you cleared the oiler-hole on the bar next to the mounting studs? How much gunk is in the channel where the chain rides?

Just some questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Shagbark (Jul 15, 2009)

A buddy of mine (a city slicker) just had a bar oil flow stoppage. He never knew to clean the bar oil hole in the bar. Cleaned the rails every time he changed chains and plugged the oil hole. Can't sharpen chains either.


----------



## Kansas (Jul 15, 2009)

panic101 said:


> hey all...
> heres my problem,
> my 445 is full of bar oil and ripps for a lil bit but then the oil flow cuts out.
> ive been looking through the manual for a oil flow adjustment screw or something of that nature. is there anyway to adjust the flow of bar on the 445?
> ...



Well if its like a 345 there isnt any adjustment I have not seen a 445. 

There must be a pump issue or a clog because it should still oil w/o an adjustment screw.

Kansas


----------



## panic101 (Jul 15, 2009)

thank you gentlemen, i will check the hole and hopefully unclog it, seeing as i have never cleaned that hole, not knowing about it before.
it is most likely the reason for my problem... thanks all!


----------



## panic101 (Jul 16, 2009)

cleaned her up shes oiling great!
thank you for the solution guys.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Jul 16, 2009)

A clogged oiler hole is WAY cheaper to fix than a broken oil pump!


----------



## bowerskd (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there a special way to clean tool to clean out the bar oil hole in the bar. I guess I forgot about that. I try and clean my saw after I used it, but I have never cleaned the hole in the bar. Is it ok to blow it out or will that blow dust down in there? Toothbrush? What do you guys use? I am not having problems just dont want to start having problems. Thanks


----------



## zogger (Jun 10, 2013)

bowerskd said:


> Is there a special way to clean tool to clean out the bar oil hole in the bar. I guess I forgot about that. I try and clean my saw after I used it, but I have never cleaned the hole in the bar. Is it ok to blow it out or will that blow dust down in there? Toothbrush? What do you guys use? I am not having problems just dont want to start having problems. Thanks



Air compressor is fine, blast it out. I start at the tip and work to the tail, then flip it over, do it again. Once all the main gunk is gone, hit the air hole and slot again good.

In the field, scrape it out with a putty knife or old hacksaw blade (the back of it) or something like that, and for the oil hole and slot in the bar, a couple quick blasts with wd40 or carb spray clean, etc.


----------



## tld400 (Jun 10, 2013)

zogger said:


> Air compressor is fine, blast it out. I start at the tip and work to the tail, then flip it over, do it again. Once all the main gunk is gone, hit the air hole and slot again good.
> 
> In the field, scrape it out with a putty knife or old hacksaw blade (the back of it) or something like that, and for the oil hole and slot in the bar, a couple quick blasts with wd40 or carb spray clean, etc.



I have a 435 its pretty close to the 445 and mine doesn't put out a lot of oil and I don't think there is adjustment. Saw cuts great but I would think a little more oil would be better.


----------



## AIM (Jun 10, 2013)

I ran a way thinned down gas oil mix through my Stihl 064 while doing some LIGHT cutting. seemed to help a lot after that. I don't know wether things get gummed up or what but it seemed to help a lot.
Before I was getting 2 gas fills per 1 oil fill. Now I am getting 1 to 1.


----------



## aaron (Jun 13, 2013)

Had an oil problem with my 435, put some SeaFoam in the oil and it cleaned whatever was gunked up out. Oils fine now


----------

